# 'Hop' in Trot



## Nedley (23 September 2013)

I have had my 7 yr old PBA gelding for over a year now. He has been brought on gradually and I have had regular lessons with an experienced instructor and have taken him to clinics with other experienced trainers as well.

Everything has been going really well, doing prelim and xc country schooling etc with no problems and he has always been enthusiastic and seemed 'happy'.
He's in a wow saddle which is regularly checked. Teeth up to date etc etc. 

About 4 weeks ago he started putting in little hops intermitently in trot (on right front leg) some days he would do it other days he wouldn't, but gradually it has got more and more and two days ago he was doing it every other stride. He drags his back feet a little and does trip a bit and I am really really worried. I have a chiropractor coming out tomorrow and am planning on getting the vet out but has anybody experienced anything similar? Lots of walking before trotting makes no difference.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 September 2013)

No, I've not had a horse 'hop' like that but RE the tripping, my mare did this when her toes were long. So it would be worth having a good look at his hoof balance. Hind toes dragging can happen with back problems. 

I hope you are able to get him sorted as something is definitely going on.


----------



## Nedley (23 September 2013)

Thanks for your reply, I will ask for second opinion on his feet. 

It's odd as he doesn't appear to be showing sensitivity to the touch anywhere, heat or swelling, I'm really hoping it's something that can be diagnosed and treated.


----------



## pines of rome (23 September 2013)

I had a horse do this, it was related to him having a very irregular heart rate!


----------



## Elvis (23 September 2013)

Does he do it on a long rein? Or on the lunge? If he doesn't do it on the lunge it could be something with his back, or it could be schooling. My boy picked up a hop after spending some time at an equine college, it was believed to be caused by people hanging on to his front end. Proper schooling and patience sorted it out. I think it is sometimes referred to as being 'bridle lame'


----------



## Nedley (23 September 2013)

Thanks Elvis. I had considered (feared) bridle lameness, he's being doing lots of flatwork recently that he does find dull and hard work. He does seem ok on the lunge, though isn't keen on right rein. After the chiropractor I will give him some time and take him on some hacks and see if he relaxes and shows any signs of a problem outside of the school.


----------



## Elvis (23 September 2013)

That sounds like a good idea, see what the chiro says first. I found that doing things Elvis enjoyed helped, so hacking, jumping etc. I also found he was much better in an outdoor arena- I can only assume this was related to him being used in indoor arenas at the equine college. 
If it does turn out to be 'bridle lameness' it will often seem like things aren't improving, it's a long process. I found the best thing was to ignore the hop instead of trying to fix it (by changing pace etc) 
Try a longer rein and use lots of circles and changes of bend to keep his mind occupied.
I've also found getting a good instructor who understands this kind of evasion helps.
Lunging can also help, I used side reins which I gradually shortened to a realistic contact and done slowly the hop didn't appear.
Despite all this he will use the hop as an evasion when he's excited/nervous in a competition atmosphere, although this is certainly improving.

Good luck, let us know what the chiro says.

Apologies I've just re-read this and it's a bit of a confusing jumble of information and poorly written too. Sorry it's too late for me!


----------



## Cragrat (24 September 2013)

My old mare 'hops' in trot, especially up hills, to shift the rider off her stiffer diagonal.  I automatically change diagonal every ten strides out hacking, but it pisses her off if she is feeling stiff, so I have to try stay on the left diagonal.  Her problem is an old SI injury which is now a bit arthritic.  

Does your lad still hop if you avoid / favour a particular diagonal?


----------



## applecart14 (24 September 2013)

Nedley said:



			I have had my 7 yr old PBA gelding for over a year now. He has been brought on gradually and I have had regular lessons with an experienced instructor and have taken him to clinics with other experienced trainers as well.

Everything has been going really well, doing prelim and xc country schooling etc with no problems and he has always been enthusiastic and seemed 'happy'.
He's in a wow saddle which is regularly checked. Teeth up to date etc etc. 

About 4 weeks ago he started putting in little hops intermitently in trot (on right front leg) some days he would do it other days he wouldn't, but gradually it has got more and more and two days ago he was doing it every other stride. He drags his back feet a little and does trip a bit and I am really really worried. I have a chiropractor coming out tomorrow and am planning on getting the vet out but has anybody experienced anything similar? Lots of walking before trotting makes no difference.
		
Click to expand...

Yes my horse hops and its because he has an injury of the lateral branch of the suspensory tendon on his near fore.  On the Youtube video attached I have put that he has a slight hop on the right rein due to overcompensation from his near fore.  The vet has now found that he is hopping due to pain in the same suspensory ligament and when he pushes this leg on the right rein he hops.  He is on danillon x 2 a day for ten days as a loading dose and after four days remains lame on teh right rein.  I can't see him getting better if he is in pain on Danillon.  Time will tell but at this moment in time I am not very optimistic.

Get your vet to check your horse asap as he is hoping due to pain and I would guess he is hopping as it hurts to push away with whatever leg is injured.

Check out my video and watch closely, he is worse on the short side of the circle (if you follow me) as he is circling more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U93TkaYep0


----------



## coen (24 September 2013)

My horse did this when I got him, it was caused by a lack of forwardness and balance.
Riding forwards, strengthening exercises ect all helped and he completely stropped doing it, I think it becomes a little habit. He hasn't done it in years.


----------



## digitalangel (25 September 2013)

Hi my horse did this and also dragged his back toes. he wasnt forward going either - diagnoses PSD. both hind limbs.


----------



## Nedley (29 September 2013)

Thank you for all your replies. 

Applecart14, thanks for the video I can see what you mean, my gelding's hop isn't as consistent, but is more pronounced and it's helpful to hear your story, fingers crossed for your horse.

I have had the chiropractor who said she couldn't see any lameness but on my video said he wasn't engaging his off hind in the trot on a circle. She also recommended a new saddle due to some very slight muscle wastage so I'm looking at an alternative to the wow... My vet is seeing him on Wednesday but did a lameness examination on him quite recently and found him sound.

He does hop on lunge if asked to pick up pace so I do agree it could be a going forwards thing as well that is becoming habit


----------



## hunteress (30 September 2013)

since getting my new Butet saddle my horse hasn't bucked broncked hopped ! my McTimony lady said she's never seen his back so good he was on bute before and after hunting twice a week as the vets said he was stiff in his back legs !! i know these saddles are expensive but I got a second hand one it fits both my horses who are different shapes my saddles were Albion and Jeffries so not cheap either but they have a different tree system. Have a look you can't go wrong .


----------



## LouiseG (9 October 2013)

My horse used to do the same thing, only on the right rein and it was because I was blocking him massively with my inside hand without even realising. There was nothing physical wrong with him, just complete rider error! With a lot of schooling and lessons we finally sorted ourselves out and he never does it now.


----------

